# Minnesota Iron Range



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

News?


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*minn iron range*

My report on the Open was that the first and second series were combined. Watch a double then run the blind, then pick up the marks, both retired. The distant cover is high and the dogs are hard to see sometimes. By 4 pm just less than half the dogs had run. There were 13 scratches in the Open. No minor stakes news.


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

*Virginia*

I heard Dan Sayles went 1st and 3rd in the Q.

1st Rapids Putts for Par "Putts" owned by Spence Buerkle
2nd ????
3rd Northern Lights Back Nine Ben "Hogan" owned by yours truly  

Do not know any other placements


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

How is the open going?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND:

1,6,8,9,12,16,17,20,26,32,37,41,45,47,49,52,53,54,57,60,64,65,66,72,76,77,
78,80.81,82,86,90,92,94,95,96,98,99,103,105,106,107,110,111,114,116,117

TOTAL 48

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE WATERBLIND:

4,5,7,13,30,34,41,52,60,63,66,68,69,72,78

TOTAL 15

OPEN HAS ABOUT 10 MORE TO RUN ON THE WATERBLIND IN THE MORNING...STARTING AT 7AM
________
SUZUKI CARRY HISTORY


----------



## Hidden Valley (Aug 4, 2003)

the waterblind is what series?


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Any results for the Derby??
________
HARLEY-DAVIDSON FLSTCI


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

duckpopper said:


> the waterblind is what series?


The third series....

Land Marks
Land Blind
Water Blind
Water marks


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*iron mountain range*

Thanks Brenda!


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

I know that- 
Jean Wu received a Jam in the Derby with her "brown" dog-Jackie.

Congrats to her!

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

*minn*

CONGRATS JEAN  

Cindy


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR CALLBACKS TO THE LAST SERIES

5,7,13,52,63,68,72,78

8 TOTAL

18 TO THE LAST SERIES IN THE OPEN....BUT SORRY DON'T HAVE THE NUMBERS 
________
Dodge omni 024 history


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

"Cliff" received 4th in this demanding field of Derby dogs, Dan Sayles is his Pro and this was his first trial as a 14 month old. Brian Moser (Co-Owner) and I are ecstatic about his performance.

BTW Brackish Water Livin on the Edge http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigreecolor.asp?DogNo=82043


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2007)

*minn*

Way to go Cliff!!!


----------



## Russell Archer (Jul 8, 2004)

Partial Derby Results.

1st...Candlewoods Commander and Chief...O/H Fred Kampo

2nd..Bluegoose's Passion For Jazz..H/ Chris Ledford O/ Russ & Olga Archer  

Both dogs are trained by Jim Van Engen & Isaac Langerud of Right Start Kennels.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Russ!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Just got off of the phone with Ed Fletcher and 1st place of the Open went to.....

YDK's Dixie's lil Bit of Boss MH, owner Ed and Dianne Fletcher/Rorem

Not sure about the rest of the placements we both were laughing and crying at the same time. I'm as excited as the day I found out Jimi had won!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Angie


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

AMATEUR RESULTS:

1ST - #5 JOLIE- O/H F. LEE JOLLEY
2ND - #7 CHASE - H/JANET LOUGHLIN O/JANET LOUGHLIN & RAY AMUNDSON
3RD - #13 NORMAN - O/H MARK ROSENBLUM
4TH - #72 OZZIE - O/H JOE TONKO
RJ - #68 DRAKE

JAMS- 52,78,63


OPEN RESULTS ...THAT I KNOW....WHICH ISNT MUCH....

1ST - #90 LILY- H/DAVE ROREM O/EDWARD FLETCHER

ONLY REPORT I GOT ON 2 & 3RD WAS THAT IT WAS DANNY FARMER...SORRY 
MAYBE SOMEONE ELSE CAN FILL IN THE BLANKS


CONGRATS TO ALL!!!
________
Vaporizer


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Ed and Lily. Angie guess you gave Lil a good start. :lol:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

c0ongrats to them but dont leave yourself out,Congrats to you Angie. Ed is a good guy.


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

I believe Lee Jolley got fourth in the open. 4 series in the open, 5 marks and 4 blinds :roll: . Congrats to russ on his derby 2nd, looks like ya got another good one on the way 8) 

Jeff


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Congrats Angie and Ed.


----------



## edfletcher (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks to everyone for their congratulations on Lil's win. Dianne and I have always felt that she had the potential to do good things, we just weren't sure when it would be. She is still only three and we were thinking that she was possibly a year away.

We feel that we have been very lucky with our choices of trainers. First, with Angie Becker who got her off to great start. Angie took her through her MH (at 18 month of age) and a successful pass at the Master National when she was only two years and twenty days old. Then, Angie recommended Dave Rorem and we have been very well satisfied with everything Team Rorem has done with and for her. As most of you know, going from MH to FC is pretty big step and it seems that she is on the right road and has the right trainer to get her there. BTW, Dave has had the Open winner in the last four trials he has run, and all four were different dogs. 

So, our congratulations, and especially our thanks, go to Angie and Dave for the excellent jobs they have done with Lil. If you need any trainer recommendations, just PM me. 

Ed and Dianne Fletcher


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*2nd and 3rd Danny Farmer*

2nd w/ Sadie

3rd w/ Java

Congrats to everyone.

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

What does Java lack for his titles?


----------

